# Christmas bit of ado



## MaidenScotland

Dear Members and Friends of ACE Club,
We have great pleasure in announcing that our 15th Anniversary & Christmas Ball will be held on Thursday 12th December in the tented garden of the ACE Club.


----------



## MaidenScotland

IT IS 9TH OF NOVEMBER!!! Here we go again  Come and join on us the French Marché, where you can buy our fresh baguette, cakes, sweets etc.
Road 14 no 52 Maadi Sarayat ... Christmas bazzar


----------



## MaidenScotland

Christmas Bazaar at All Saints Cathedral Zamalek tomorrow Friday the 15th November


----------

